
DARPA-Funded HackRF Aims to Be a Wireless Swiss Army Knife for Hackers - rosser
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/10/19/darpa-funded-radio-hackrf-aims-to-be-a-300-wireless-swiss-army-knife-for-hackers/
======
trendspotter
More related news about HackRF:

\- A radio for all frequencies to rule the airwaves
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/10/hackrf-...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/10/hackrf-
sdr.html)

\- HackRF Jawbreaker Could Bring Low-Cost Wireless Hacking to the Masses
[http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/hackrf-jawbreaker-could-
br...](http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/hackrf-jawbreaker-could-bring-low-
cost-wireless-hacking-masses-102212)

